# The Crystal Man



## Schlabberlatz

_The Crystal Man_ ist der Titel einer Kurzgeschichte von Edward Page Mitchell , erstmals erschienen 1881 The Tachypomp and Other Stories
Es geht um einen Unsichtbaren. Professor Fröliker entwickelt ein Verfahren, mit dem man Pigmente entfernen oder zerstören kann. So kann man Gegenstände und Menschen durchsichtig und damit unsichtbar machen. Stephen Flack, ein Student Frölikers, stellt sich als „Versuchskaninchen“ zur Verfügung. Er hat das Pech, dass der Professor unerwartet an einem Schlaganfall verstirbt und die wesentlichen Informationen zu seiner Erfindung mit ins Grab nimmt. Wird es Flack gelingen, sich wieder sichtbar zu machen?

Was könnte man als deutschen Titel nehmen? _Der Unsichtbare_ scheidet aus (H. G. Wells _The Invisible Man_). _Der Kristallene_ vielleicht? Aber da kratzt man sich vielleicht am Kopf und fragt sich, was das bedeuten soll. Oder ist das egal, weil sich wohl auch die Leser, deren Muttersprache Englisch ist, am Kopf kratzen, wenn sie den (Original-)Titel lesen? Im OED steht zu "crystal":


> 1. Composed of crystal:  a. of rock-crystal;  b. of crystal glass.
> 2. a. Clear and transparent like crystal.


Also _Der Gläserne_ (1. b. of crystal glass)? _Der Durchsichtige_ oder _Der Transparente_ (2. a. Clear and transparent)?

Was meint ihr?

Ich füge noch ein paar ›@‹s hinzu, @Edinburgher , @Minnesota Guy , @Kajjo , @Frieder , @ayuda? , @Hutschi , @sedmont , @PaulQ , @elroy , aber ich freue mich, wenn auch andere antworten  und nicht nur „die üblichen Verdächtigen“.


----------



## Edinburgher

Vielleicht irgendwas mit "Tarn-", wie bei der Tarnkappe.  Der Getarnte?  Der Vertarnte?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 

Ja, auch das ginge vielleicht; die Variante war mir nicht eingefallen. ›*ver*tarnen‹ habe ich aber noch nie gehört. Also käme für mich nur _Der *Ge*tarnte_ in Frage.

Mal schauen, was die anderen sagen, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## flebastian

Ich frage mich, wie nah man mit dem Titel am Original bleiben muss. Ansonsten könnte man auch schlicht sowas wie "Unsichtbar", "Plötzlich unsichtbar" und "Unumkehrbar unsichtbar" nehmen. "Der Durchsichtige" könnte vielleicht auch als schönes Wortspiel zu "undurchsichtig" (im übertragenen Sinn) fungieren.

"Der gläserne Mann" finde ich besser als "der Gläserne", wobei mit "gläsern" heutzutage eher die (Daten-)Überwachung assoziiert wird. "Der Getarnte" finde ich nicht so gut, weil mit dem Tarnen meist eine aktive Handlung und die Hinzunahme von Tarnmitteln verbunden ist, z. B. dass man sich in Blätter oder eine bestimmte Kleidung hüllt. Das ist in der Kurzgeschichte anscheinend nicht so.

Wieso scheidet eigentlich "Der Unsichtbare" aus, nur weil dieser Titel schon einmal als Übersetzung benutzt wurde?

"Vertarnen" gibt es übrigens nicht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



flebastian said:


> Ich frage mich, wie nah man mit dem Titel am Original bleiben muss. Ansonsten könnte man auch schlicht sowas wie "Unsichtbar", "Plötzlich unsichtbar" und "Unumkehrbar unsichtbar" nehmen.


Man könnte es auch freier übersetzen, aber wenn man zwei Geschichten hat, in denen es um Unsichtbare geht, und die eine heißt _The Crystal Man_ und die andere _The Invisible Man_, dann ist es doch naheliegend, dass man eine ähnliche Übersetzung nimmt. _The Crystal Man_ – so weit mir bekannt bis jetzt (ins Deutsche) unübersetzt – ist älter als _The Invisible Man_, aber von letzterer Geschichte gibt es schon mindestens eine dt. Übersetzung – _Der Unsichtbare_ … und sowohl Geschichte als auch Titel sind Science-Fiction-Fans wohlbekannt, und wahrscheinlich auch vielen anderen Leuten, es gab ja auch Verfilmungen. Übrigens ist es nicht ausgeschlossen, dass Wells von Mitchell beeinflusst wurde; die Sache mit den Pigmenten ist bei Wells ähnlich.


flebastian said:


> "Der gläserne Mann" finde ich besser als "der Gläserne", wobei mit "gläsern" heutzutage eher die (Daten-)Überwachung assoziiert wird.


Ich glaube, bei _Der gläserne Mann_ wäre die Assoziation zu „der gläserne Mensch“ doch sehr stark. Der Leser würde dann vielleicht denken, dass es in der Geschichte um dieses Thema (d. h. Datenüberwachung) geht, das wäre dann irreführend.


flebastian said:


> Wieso scheidet eigentlich "Der Unsichtbare" aus, nur weil dieser Titel schon einmal als Übersetzung benutzt wurde?


Na ja, der Titel ist recht bekannt, s. o., _Der Unsichtbare_ wäre also irreführend bzw. würde es wohl so aussehen, als wolle man als „Trittbrettfahrer“ vom Ruhme H. G. Wells’ profitieren. Der Leser würde, wenn er den Originaltitel sieht, wahrscheinlich sagen: „Moment mal, da steht doch gar nicht _The Invisible Man_! Da steht _The Crystal Man_! Das muss man dann doch auch anders übersetzen! War der Übersetzer zu dumm dafür? Hat der noch nie was von H. G. Wells’ _Der Unsichtbare_ gehört!?“

Ja, noch mal nachgrübeln, was ich nehme; vielleicht/hoffentlich kommen noch weitere Wortmeldungen.


----------



## ayuda?

Grüß dich, Shabberlatz   Schon wieder bei der Arbeit!

Na, nur auf deine Anregung hin würde ich mal vorschlagen -
Wenn man das alles möglichst wörtlich auszudrucken versucht, dann sollte das etwas wie _Der Man aus Glas/Kristall_ heißen oder vielleicht noch _Der Kristallene_. [natürlich bloß nur als Vorschlag meinerseits]
Hauptsache ist, du versuchst dem Original Titel treu zu bleiben.
Man muss das Datum jedoch auch bestimmt in Betracht ziehen: 1881.
Damals hätte man sich beim Angucken des Originaltitels zum ersten aber auch mal den Kopf wohl gekratzt. Doch als man weiter liest, stellte es sich heraus, worum das alles geht.

Also, etwas weniger Wörtliches: (Nur ein Schuss ins Blaue.)
so was in der Art:
Der Durchsichtige
Der Durchsichtige Mann (aus Kristall/Glass)
Der Getarnte (Mann) (aus Kristall/Glass)...[auf Harry-Potter-Technologie]

Ich glaube, du hast alle Informationen die du brauchst, um zu wissen,
was da eigntlich am besten zu dieser Situation paßt. [And your are very, very, good at this, I might add.]

Laß uns doch bitte später Bescheid wissen, nicht!

Hmm, you don’t like _Der gläserne Mann ?_


----------



## manfy

ayuda? said:


> Hmm, you don’t like _Der gläserne Mann ?_


I like that. It has the same feel as crystal man in English. 
There's something that bugs me with "Kristallmann", the same way that the English form "The Glass Man" would bug me, but I just can't put my finger on it what it is. 
The only downside, "Der gläserne Mann" sounds somehow familiar. It might exist already...?!


----------



## Kurtchen

Used to manufacture them at Dresden Hygienemuseum. Some even made it stateside


----------



## Edinburgher

A potential problem with _Kristallmann_ might be that some people could perceive an unintended link to _Kristallnacht_.


----------



## anahiseri

Edinburgher said:


> A potential problem with _Kristallmann_ might be that some people could perceive an unintended link to _Kristallnacht_.


that's just what I was thinking of. 
Better Der Gläserne


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke für eure Antworten! 



ayuda? said:


> Der Durchsichtige
> Der Durchsichtige Mann (aus Kristall/Glass)
> Der Getarnte (Mann) (aus Kristall/Glass)...[auf Harry-Potter-Technologie]


Oder vielleicht _Der Mann aus Glas_?


ayuda? said:


> Hmm, you don’t like _Der gläserne Mann ?_





manfy said:


> The only downside, "Der gläserne Mann" sounds somehow familiar. It might exist already...?!


„Der gläserne Mensch“ ist eine Art feststehender Begriff, vgl. oben #5:


flebastian said:


> wobei mit "gläsern" heutzutage eher die (Daten-)Überwachung assoziiert wird


Ich dachte, wenn ich es ins Suchfeld bei Wikipedia eingebe, kommt bestimmt eine Weiterleitung zu Datenüberwachung. Aber nein! Der Gläserne Mensch – Wikipedia
Gläserner Mensch (Dresden) – Wikipedia Kurtchen ist schuld!  


Kurtchen said:


> Used to manufacture them at Dresden Hygienemuseum.


Ich hätte „Gläserner Mensch“ eingeben müssen: Gläserner Mensch – Wikipedia
Gläserner Mensch (Datenschutz) – Wikipedia


Edinburgher said:


> A potential problem with _Kristallmann_ might be that some people could perceive an unintended link to _Kristallnacht_.





anahiseri said:


> that's just what I was thinking of.
> Better Der Gläserne


Dann scheidet _Der Kristallmann_ aus. (Manfy hatte auch ein ungutes Gefühl dabei:


manfy said:


> There's something that bugs me with "Kristallmann"


)


----------



## elroy

"Der Glasklare (Mann)"? Vielleicht passt das gar nicht.


Schlabberlatz said:


> Oder ist das egal, weil sich wohl auch die Leser, deren Muttersprache Englisch ist, am Kopf kratzen, wenn sie den (Original-)Titel lesen?


 Vielleicht kratzt man sich nicht den Kopf, aber die Bedeutung ist auf keinen Fall unmittelbar feststellbar. Ich würde sogar sagen, man würde gar nicht darauf kommen, ohne die Geschichte zu lesen.

Die deutsche Übersetzung darf also ruhig ebenso unklar/mehrdeutig sein.

Auch ayuda meint: 





ayuda? said:


> Damals hätte man sich beim Angucken des Originaltitels zum ersten aber auch mal den Kopf wohl gekratzt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> _Der Durchsichtige oder Der Transparente_


_Der Durchsichtige _finde ich ok.
oder
_Der transparente Mann_


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> _Der Durchsichtige _finde ich ok.


+1

Oder auch _Ein durchsichtiger Mann._


----------



## Syzygy

Wie wär's mit "_Der Verunsichtbarte_", um Edinburghers Idee, eine Wortschöpfung zu benutzen, aufzugreifen. Ansonsten gefällt mir "Der Gläserne", weil es relativ nah am Originaltitel bleibt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke für eure Antworten! 



Schlabberlatz said:


> Oder vielleicht _Der Mann aus Glas_?


Das hattest du ja schon vorgeschlagen, ich hatte es wohl zu schnell gelesen, sorry:


ayuda? said:


> _Der Man aus Glas/Kristall_





elroy said:


> "Der Glasklare (Mann)"?


Da wäre die Konnotation ›sonnenklar‹ ( = unzweifelhaft) sehr stark.


elroy said:


> Die deutsche Übersetzung darf also ruhig ebenso unklar/mehrdeutig sein.
> 
> Auch ayuda meint:


Gut zu wissen!


JClaudeK said:


> _Der Durchsichtige _finde ich ok.





bearded said:


> +1





Syzygy said:


> Ansonsten gefällt mir "Der Gläserne"


Und gut zu wissen, dass diese Möglichkeiten wohl akzeptabel sind!


Syzygy said:


> Wie wär's mit "_Der Verunsichtbarte_", um Edinburghers Idee, eine Wortschöpfung zu benutzen, aufzugreifen.


Eine Wortschöpfung wäre wohl auch möglich, bei _Der Verunsichtbarte_ würde der Leser sich aber vielleicht am Kopf kratzen und sich fragen, ob’s ein Tippfehler ist --> _Der Verunsicherte_.


flebastian said:


> "Unumkehrbar unsichtbar"


Eine Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht noch _Unsichtbar – unumkehrbar?_, das würde rätselhafter wirken und somit interessanter.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde nicht an "Kristallnacht" denken, wenn etwas in unserem Kontext mit "Kristall"  verbunden ist (außer "Kristallnacht" selbst.

Wie wäre es aber mit "der Kristalline" statt Kristallmensch?

Es klingt etwas gehobener und poetischer als "der Kristallene".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



Hutschi said:


> Wie wäre es aber mit "der Kristalline" statt Kristallmensch?
> 
> Es klingt etwas gehobener und poetischer als "der Kristallene".


Hm, ich hatte auch schon daran gedacht, aber wird dadurch nicht eher eine _Kristallstruktur_ betont?


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist die Frage: wie wird er unsichtbar?

In Englisch würde ich auch bei "Crystal Man" in unserem Zusammenhang eher 1 verstehen:
(Deine Quelle)
1. Composed of crystal: a. of rock-crystal; b. of crystal glass.
2. a. Clear and transparent like crystal.)

Aber in einer übertragenen Bedeutung.

PS: Ich lese erst mal die Geschichte "The Crystal Man". (The Tachypomp and other stories - Edward Page Mitchell ). Ich melde mich dann.


----------



## Hutschi

Der Begriff erscheint nirgends mehr in der Geschichte.
Er kann als Metapher gelten.

"Der Kristallene" würde funktionieren.

Oder Du fasst selbst zusammen:

Kristallzellen

Der Unsehbare

Ich habe synonyme Begriffe zu Unsichtbar gesucht.

Der Verborgene 

---

_Der transparente Mann _von Claude ist auch gut.

---

Vergleiche mal mit den anderen Titeln. Es muss stilistisch auch in die Reihe passen.


----------



## Frieder

flebastian said:


> "Der gläserne Mann" finde ich besser als "der Gläserne"


Ich finde auch die direkte Übersetzung »Der gläserne Mann« am besten. Es fügt nichts hinzu und interpretiert nichts hinein. Die Nähe zum Begriff »gläserner Bürger« ist zu vernachlässigen, da es sich um eine Geschichte aus dem vorletzten Jahrhundert handelt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies in einem Vorwort oder begleitenden Text klargemacht wird.


----------



## manfy

Schlabberlatz said:


> Hm, ich hatte auch schon daran gedacht, aber wird dadurch nicht eher eine _Kristallstruktur_ betont?



  Vollste Zustimmung. _The crystalline man_ ist weder dasselbe noch das gleiche wie _the crystal man_!
Jetzt glaube ich auch zu erkennen, warum ich im Original 'Crystal Man' für akzeptabel halte, 'Glass Man' aber nicht: _crystal_ erlaubt viel rascher als _glass_ eine adjektivische interpretation. Identisch zu 'crystal waters' komme ich bei 'the crystal man' viel rascher auf den Gedanken kristallklar/glasklar als bei 'the glass man'. Bei letzterem beschäftigt sich mein Gehirn viel länger mit den unterschiedlichen Nomenbedeutungen, bevor ich die Korrelation mit _glasartig_ mache -- und bei glasartig ist die Bedeutung 'zerbrechlich wie Glas' beinahe stärker als 'durchsichtig wie Glas'.
Das gleiche Problem existiert im Deutschen bei Kristallmann und Glasmann. Die Nomenbedeutung ist dominant, damit denke ich gleich mal an einen Kristallhändler, bzw. einen Glaser bevor mein Hirn andere potentielle Bedeutungen vorschlägt.


----------



## Hutschi

Dann hat es ja doch genützt. Es half, besser die Zusammenhänge zu finden.

"Der gläserne Mann" ist jetzt auch für mich das Naheliegendste, sofern wir nicht noch ein besseres Adjektiv finden.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke für eure Antworten! 



manfy said:


> und bei glasartig ist die Bedeutung 'zerbrechlich wie Glas' beinahe stärker als 'durchsichtig wie Glas'.


Vielleicht dann doch eher _Der Durchsichtige_, noch mal nachdenken.


Frieder said:


> Ich finde auch die direkte Übersetzung »Der gläserne Mann« am besten.





Hutschi said:


> "Der gläserne Mann" ist jetzt auch für mich das Naheliegendste


Ja, das ginge natürlich, aber ich bin doch sehr in Versuchung, ein substantiviertes Adjektiv zu nehmen. Es lässt sich mMn nach folgendermaßen rechtfertigen: _The Invisible Man_ = _Der unsichtbare Mann_ oder _Der Unsichtbare_. Beides bedeutet das gleiche, d. h. im Deutschen ist ›Mann‹ hier redundant. Im Englischen aber nicht. _The Invisible_ ist nicht das gleiche wie _The Invisible Man_. Mit einem substantivierten Adjektiv wird im Englischen etwas Sächliches ausgedrückt. _Journey Through the Impossible_ = _Reise durch *das* Unmögliche_ (_Voyage à travers l’impossible_, Theaterstück von Jules Verne). Das "Man" in _The Crystal Man_ steht doch eigentlich nur da, um klar zu machen, dass es um *den* Gläsernen geht und nicht um *das* Gläserne.

Reicht das als Rechtfertigung?


----------



## Kurtchen

Why not simply '_Unsichtbar_? It's darkly ominous, almost scandi noir. But perhaps that one-word-title fad is over? Don't know the original story but it may work. 

PS. Der _Unsichtbare Mann_ may also evoke unwanted associations with Ellison.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kurtchen said:


> Why not simply '_Unsichtbar_?


Auch das wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber den Titel gab es schon mal  :


> In deutscher Übersetzung erschien _Invisible Man_ 1954 unter dem Titel _Unsichtbar_ bei Fischer
> Der unsichtbare Mann – Wikipedia


Mir ist noch ein Indiz eingefallen, dass _Der Gläserne_ gut passen könnte; Stephen Flack, der _Crystal Man_, erwähnt, dass seine Haare und sein Bart bei den ersten Experimenten wie "spun glass" aussahen:


> Under the action of the etiolating drugs which the professor administered in connection with powerful detergents, I became at first pale, white, colorless as an albino, but without suffering in general health. My hair and beard looked like spun glass and my skin like marble.
> The Tachypomp and Other Stories





Schlabberlatz said:


> Das "Man" in _The Crystal Man_ steht doch eigentlich nur da, um klar zu machen, dass es um *den* Gläsernen geht und nicht um *das* Gläserne.


Nicht genügend nachgedacht … in diesem konkreten Fall, d. h. bei _The Crystal_ ohne "Man", würde man natürlich nicht an _etwas Kristallenes_ denken, sondern an einen _Kristall_. Aber im allgemeinen funktioniert die Argumentation, behaupte ich.


----------



## Kurtchen

Schlabberlatz said:


> Auch das wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber den Titel gab es schon mal  :



Touché as they say, but then great minds think alike


----------



## Edinburgher

Kurtchen said:


> great minds think alike


The usual follow-up to that expression is "Fools seldom differ."


----------

